# Burstner Elegance i821g 2006 LED Lighting Upgrade



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm looking to improve the internal lighting in our i821g. Has anyone had LED effect lighting installed post market?

I have replaced most of the halogen bulbs with LED and it makes a big difference. Now thinking of adding mood lighting strips.

Any advice welcomed.


----------

